# This is nuts.



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www6.comcast.net/articles/news-health/20080901/Mad.Cow/



> WASHINGTON — The Bush administration can prohibit meat packers from testing their animals for mad cow disease, a federal appeals court said Friday.


Apparently the same authority that allows them to force testing and treatment on unwilling farmers allows them to block testing from willing packers. 

This is nuts. Whats next? Are they going to stop the water company from testing for contaminants not on the required list? Have the EPA stop cities from testing for air pollution?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> ... This is nuts. ...


I agree!
but put this one in your pipe and smoke it.

I do not know the wheres and whys but the national ban on the slaughter of "downer cattle" and the induction of their meat (if one uses the term very loosely) into the nation's food supply no longer exists.

Bon Appetit!

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Gah, I can't afford Kobe beef. If my post get incomprehensible, you'll know why.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hahahahahaha. It says they can... does that mean they aren't gonna test for Crazy Cows anymore?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Currently 1% of cows are tested. One company want to test all their cows, the big companies don't want to all their cows and they don't want the little guy to get a competitive advantage, so they got the fed to block him. Other counties test all the cows.


----------

